# Owning a Moorings charter in Turkey



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I''m considering becoming a Moorings Owner at their new base at GOCEK in Turkey,30mins from Dalaman. I would like to get opinions on Cruising in Turkey, the Moorings Ownership scheme and info on travelling to the region particularly out of season.


----------



## sailalways (Jul 10, 2002)

We have chartered with Moorings, but our Turkey charter was with Sunsail. The area is fantastic. I''m not sure given the political climate that I would be in a rush to charter there again anytime soon, despite the lovely people and great sailing. When we chartered in Turkey (last summer) there were several travel advisories against going to certain provinces within Turkey where there were "States of Emergency". Moorings is a good company and the area is a great sailing area (perhaps non-US citizens would be your biggest clients?)...buyer beware.


----------

